# How do I enter routing number, if getting no refund?



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I want to enter my number for the $1,200 direct deposit. I'm using turbo tax.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

June132017 said:


> I want to enter my number for the $1,200 direct deposit. I'm using turbo tax.


I think T/T will ask you when you get ready to file if you want the IRS to draw payment from your checking account, and there will be a place to fill in your bank info. Also, they will have the info from last year if you got a refund deposited to your account or authorized payment and still have the same account.
Unfortunately, if none of that applies for you, the paper checks are apparently going to take several weeks to arrive.:cryin: Good luck.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I think T/T will ask you when you get ready to file if you want the IRS to draw payment from your checking account, and there will be a place to fill in your bank info. Also, they will have the info from last year if you got a refund deposited to your account or authorized payment and still have the same account.
> Unfortunately, if none of that applies for you, the paper checks are apparently going to take several weeks to arrive.:cryin: Good luck.


Thanks for reaching out. I don't know. Do they forward that info on to the IRS if they didn't need to? Anotherwords, would they send that info with no refund?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

That's a great question. If you're not getting a refund or do not have to pay the IRS, I would think that your checking account number would not transmit to the IRS, but I suspect only Turbo Tax would know the answer to this.

If it is not transmitted to the IRS, this is from the IRS web site:

*The IRS does not have my direct deposit information. What can I do?*
In the coming weeks, Treasury plans to develop a web-based portal for individuals to provide their banking information to the IRS online, so that individuals can receive payments immediately as opposed to checks in the mail.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I paid via a withdrawal last year, so T/T included the bank info in my return. But this year I didn't owe or receive a refund, so I didn't need to provide it again. I looked at my copy just now and saw where you can set up quarterly payments using the same process.
What @Illini posted about the Treasury folks establishing a portal is a great idea, provided they get off the dime and do it sooner rather than later.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

You can enter your info through Turbotax without filing taxes.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ya...n-americans-get-relief-payment-184252506.html


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

June132017 said:


> I want to enter my number for the $1,200 direct deposit. I'm using turbo tax.


No refund, no means to enter dd info when filing! Heard TT had a means to enter after the fact, I couldn't figure it out at their site.

IRS is supposed to create a portal to enter dd info in, "weeks". But my check is coming in weeks anyway. So this isn't helpful!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Provide me with your bank routing and account number. I'll see what I can do!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

June132017 said:


> I want to enter my number for the $1,200 direct deposit. I'm using turbo tax.


Found this on .GOV website.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Found this on .GOV website.
> View attachment 444969


The Direct Deposit seems to be for Social Security. There is a reference to a Stimulus payment but that is from 2006.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

observer said:


> The Direct Deposit seems to be for Social Security. There is a reference to a Stimulus payment but that is from 2006.


Never hurts to try. You may get a very helpful person now days with nothing else better to do


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

observer said:


> You can enter your info through Turbotax without filing taxes.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ya...n-americans-get-relief-payment-184252506.html


Yeah but this is only for the Americans who aren't required to file taxes . what about us that file taxes but don't get a refund? Those of us that have to pay every year. They keep stating, if we got a refund we don't have to worry. Then there's this site for people who don't normally file taxes. There's a whole other class that seems to be missing from the equation, those of us who file and have to pay. Of course that's consists mostly of independent contractors in Gig economy workers. I'm getting really annoyed that this whole bill got so much publicity for helping independent contractors and Gig economy workers when nothing that applies to us, is truly being applied to us


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Yeah but this is only for the Americans who aren't required to file taxes . what about us that file taxes but don't get a refund? Those of us that have to pay every year. They keep stating, if we got a refund we don't have to worry. Then there's this site for people who don't normally file taxes. There's a whole other class that seems to be missing from the equation, those of us who file and have to pay. Of course that's consists mostly of independent contractors in Gig economy workers. I'm getting really annoyed that this whole bill got so much publicity for helping independent contractors and Gig economy workers when nothing that applies to us, is truly being applied to us


Yea, it looks so far like you'll have to wait for your check to be mailed.

Hopefully they change that.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Yeah but this is only for the Americans who aren't required to file taxes . what about us that file taxes but don't get a refund? Those of us that have to pay every year. They keep stating, if we got a refund we don't have to worry. Then there's this site for people who don't normally file taxes. There's a whole other class that seems to be missing from the equation, those of us who file and have to pay. Of course that's consists mostly of independent contractors in Gig economy workers. I'm getting really annoyed that this whole bill got so much publicity for helping independent contractors and Gig economy workers when nothing that applies to us, is truly being applied to us


How do you pay your taxes? Does the IRS electronically withdraw the amount you owe from your bank account? If so, they have your account information and will use it to deposit your stimulus payment. If you pay by check the same information would be available to them, however I couldn't find any statement saying that they would use it to make a similar direct deposit.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> How do you pay your taxes? Does the IRS electronically withdraw the amount you owe from your bank account? If so, they have your account information and will use it to deposit your stimulus payment. If you pay by check the same information would be available to them, however I couldn't find any statement saying that they would use it to make a similar direct deposit.


Exactly! Every report says if you filed taxes you'll be fine. yet when you dig deeper into it then the wording changes to, anyone who got a refund. I pay taxes and I already filed and paid mine this year, obviously before this all started. So it would make sense they have my information on file but if they're truly only counting refunds as there way to determine if information is on file, all of us who are self-employed or gig economy workers are essentially screwed out of the direct deposits. The only benefit possibly could be we would be one of the first groups to get checks mailed out. They keep talking about this portal they're going to set up but surprisingly it doesn't seem to be happening. Although I think that would be a pretty simple step compared to the rest of this nonsense


----------

